# Best LG IPS Display Monitor in 24” and 27” ?



## augustya (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello Guys,

I need some recommendations, I need some advice, I am actually looking out for a good Monitor to conenct with my iPad Pro. I want a Monitor which is strictly an IPS Panel Display it can be between 24 inches to 27 Inches not more than that. Should have inbult speakers, And should have USB-C Port to connect to the iPad Pro I would like to ask you guys within this requirement that I have mentioned should I be looking out for a Wide View Monitor or just a normal flat screen Monitor. Yes the important thing is it should be atleast Full HD i.e.1080P atleast.

I am looking out for something from LG Brand, I believe LG makes some of the very good IPS Panel Monitors. So I have already shortlisted one model in LG can you guys tell me if this would be a good model or not ? I have kind of shortlisted this model in the 24 inch category. The Model that I have shortlisted is LG 24MP88HV-S Here is the link to that

LG 24MP88HV : (24) Virtually Borderless IPS Monitor | LG India

but I am also looking out for some recommendations in the 27 inch category preferably from LG only. 

Can you guys suggest me something guys ? 

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2020)

Fill this please:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.185969/


----------



## augustya (Apr 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill this please:
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.185969/



Here you go...

1. Budget? - below 20K
2. Display type and size?- IPS Panel atleast full HD 1080p Display (Flat or Wide or Ultra wide don’t know)
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily? -Monitor but will be used for lots of  Video/Movie Watching
4. Types and number of ports required?- USB-C Mandatory but if Thunderbolt 3 also (That will be Welcomed)
5. Preferred choice of brand? - LG or Samsung
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? - LG 24MP88HV : (24) Virtually Borderless IPS Monitor | LG India
7. Any other info that you want to share. - Should not look Pixelated and should be great in Video and Movie Watching

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2020)

augustya said:


> Any other info that you want to share. - Should not look Pixelated and should be great in Video and Movie Watching


This has nothing to do with monitor as it is only related to source video file quality & resolution.

Also I am not sure you can get a monitor with usb type-c/thunderbolt connectivity within 20k. @omega44-xt @Nerevarine


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

Not possible to get type C port on a monitor in India, at least a good one for cheap. Get a dongle like you have to with Apple products rather than keeping that as a priority.

Also why just LG?

The model you linked to doesn't seem worth its price at 18k or 14k (amazon price). There's an Acer Nitro gaming monitor for under 20k which has 27" 1080p 144Hz panel, that will be better than that as that LG one has low brightness. For watching movies, you can also consider VA panels, they have superior contrast ratio. Most good monitors are gaming monitors here because people rarely buy monitors for professional work in India.

This one is a 21:9 ultrawide monitor, goes for 17-19k. It has USB C & in-built speakers.
*www.amazon.in/LG-29UM69G-Ultrawide...words=lg+1080p+monitor&qid=1587099409&sr=8-26

Why not just buy a 43" 4K TV for 25k like *Vu Premium *when you are going to use it for watching movies/videos? With a smart TV, you don't even have to connect your iPad in most cases, just use the app from the TV, so more convenience.
Vu Premium 108cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India

1080p on 27" feels a bit pixelated to PC users because they sit relatively close, but will be fine for watching movies. You should be able to get 1440p monitor for 20k, but videos are mostly either 1080p or 4K, youtube has some 1440p videos.

This is a good 32" 1440p monitor, no in-built speakers though:
Robot Check

Since a monitor is not portable, you can invest 1-1.5k on a cheap 2.1 speaker system, that will provide much better audio experience than any in-built speakers on monitors or TVs. Worth thinking on this.
Buy F&D 203G 11 W Portable Laptop/Desktop Speaker Online from Flipkart.com
There might be better speakers at that price, but my friend had an F&D model years ago, it was good for 1.5k (looked similar).


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Not possible to get type C port on a monitor in India, at least a good one for cheap. Get a dongle like you have to with Apple products rather than keeping that as a priority.
> 
> Also why just LG?
> 
> ...




Hi !

Thanks for your suggestion, Yes if USB-C Port are hard to come by with the Monitors sold in India, will have to buy a Dongle and will have to keep the show going. No Choice there.

i am strictly looking for SLIM Bezels monitor, and Preferably IPS Panel Display and LG is because LG and Samsung are the Pioneers in manufacturing IPS Panels which are used in Today’s Mobile phones, Tablets, Computers and TV. I have done my research a bit, though I do not know about what models can I get in it, but I am sure about the thing that I am only looking out for IPS Panel Displays nothing else.

I do not want to go with a bigger display than the 27” is because of space constraint and also because it is going to be used as my secondary screen not a primary screen, so will have intermittent to occasional use do not want to spend too much on a product which I will use occasionally. 

Getting a TV is out of question, not at all on my Radar.

The LG 29 Inch Model that you have suggested is way too big for me, and does not have slim bezels so doesn’t quite tick my check boxes

Same is the case with Acer almost a 32” Monitor is way way too big for my requirement is more than what I want.

Can you suggest any other model in the 24 or 27 Inch category ? with Slim Bezels and is strictly an IPS Panel Display preferably from LG ?

Also the same with buying external speakers, have bunch of speakers already ranging from Bluetooth and also Hi-Fi Airplay Speakers I think I have had enough with buying various types of seakers that’s it for Speakers at the moment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

augustya said:


> Preferably IPS Panel Display and LG is because LG and Samsung are the Pioneers in manufacturing IPS Panels which are used in Today’s Mobile phones, Tablets, Computers and TV.


Actually only LG is the expert in IPS panels, samsung is known for its VA panels & in mobile phones it is known for its amoled screens(there are no samsung TVs & phones with ips screen as far as I know).


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually only LG is the expert in IPS panels, samsung is known for its VA panels & in mobile phones it is known for its amoled screens(there are no samsung TVs & phones with ips screen as far as I know).




In all the iPhones other than iPhone XS, XS MAX , X, XS, iPhone 11,  iPhone 11 Pro series all the other Previous iPhone have an IPS Panel and they all are supplied either by LG or Samsung.

I have been using iPads since 2012 and all the iPads are also IPS panel and also supplied by LG and Samsung !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

You are right but samsung only supply ips panels to apple so one can't generalize based on this alone. On the other hand samsung does not use ips for even its own smartphones & TVs so that should tell you something compared to LG which only uses IPS for its TVs compared to samsung which only uses VA for its TVs. It is widely accepted that as far as big screens/monitors/TVs are concerned LG is expert in IPS tech while samsung is expert in VA & OLED(mobile screens etc) tech. Though LG OLED TVs are also considered best while ironically samsung did not adopt OLED for their TVs instead ging with QLED though now things seems to be changing a bit.
*www.cnet.com/news/how-samsungs-qd-oled-hybrid-could-take-on-lg-for-tv-supremacy/


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't understand the concept of slim bezels, as almost all bezels on LCD monitors are slim enough for me. Just buy anything that catches your eye then. 

For good monitors under 20k, look at these two:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07WLW8QWN/?coliid=I7HN4E9RUXTZG&colid=33YJTDVPO6E9Z&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it (14-15k)
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07VZ5TWVV/?coliid=I2EFCKL8ZGVMS3&colid=33YJTDVPO6E9Z&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it (18-19k)

As I said earlier, most people buying such high-end monitors are gamers, so good monitors are usually gaming monitors. Use a speaker that you already have.


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are right but samsung only supply ips panels to apple so one can't generalize based on this alone. On the other hand samsung does not use ips for even its own smartphones & TVs so that should tell you something compared to LG which only uses IPS for its TVs compared to samsung which only uses VA for its TVs. It is widely accepted that as far as big screens/monitors/TVs are concerned LG is expert in IPS tech while samsung is expert in VA & OLED(mobile screens etc) tech. Though LG OLED TVs are also considered best while ironically samsung did not adopt OLED for their TVs instead ging with QLED though now things seems to be changing a bit.
> *www.cnet.com/news/how-samsungs-qd-oled-hybrid-could-take-on-lg-for-tv-supremacy/




What are we discussing here ? what is your point ?


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I don't understand the concept of slim bezels, as almost all bezels on LCD monitors are slim enough for me. Just buy anything that catches your eye then.
> 
> For good monitors under 20k, look at these two:
> Robot Check (14-15k)
> ...




Between these two if you have to take call which one based on just specs look good to you ? barring the screen size ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

This one has a speaker & should be sufficient for you, compared to the other 24" 144Hz one mentioned earlier:
*www.amazon.in/Acer-VG240Y-bmiix-FR...lt+speaker&qid=1587126144&s=computers&sr=1-22 (10-11k)


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

augustya said:


> Between these two if you have to take call which one based on just specs look good to you ? barring the screen size ?


The 24" LG is fine for 14k, the other one is a waste of money when this one exists for 30-33k or you can buy Acer Nitro 27" 1440p 144Hz monitor for 25-26k:
*www.amazon.in/LG-inch-68-58-Gaming...+4k+monitor&qid=1587126605&s=computers&sr=1-1


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> This one has a speaker & should be sufficient for you, compared to the other 24" 144Hz one mentioned earlier:
> Amazon.in: Buy Acer Nitro VG240YB 23.8 inch Full HD IPS Monitor with FHD Webcam & AMD Radeon Freesync Technology (1ms VRB, 75Hz Refresh, 1 x Display 1 x HDMI and 1 x VGA Ports) Online at Low Prices in India | Acer Reviews & Ratings (10-11k)




actually the problem with this one is between this one and the lg 24” inch there is no difference actually, both have same brightness which is 250 nits but considering lg has a better ancestory in terms of IPs panels i would rather prefer lg 24” over this acer 24” what do you think ?

and the earlier Acer Nitro monitor that you suggested in your very first reply, that does have a better contrast and brightness but like I said then, it appears way too big for my requirement.


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> The 24" LG is fine for 14k, the other one is a waste of money when this one exists for 30-33k or you can buy Acer Nitro 27" 1440p 144Hz monitor for 25-26k:
> Robot Check




So over the 27 inch which I suggested which is 27MP89HM-S  you are saying this 27” 27UK650 LG model the one which you suggested, would be a better option ? but this one is way too expensive around 30K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

augustya said:


> What are we discussing here ? what is your point ?


I am saying you don't have to choose between lg & samsung for ips monitors as there is no samsung ips monitor for your usage scenario.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

augustya said:


> actually the problem with this one is between this one and the lg 24” inch there is no difference actually, both have same brightness which is 250 nits but considering lg has a better ancestory in terms of IPs panels i would rather prefer lg 24” over this acer 24” what do you think ?
> 
> and the earlier Acer Nitro monitor that you suggested in your very first reply, that does have a better contrast and brightness but like I said then, it appears way too big for my requirement.


How does ancestor matter? Acer is a big reputed company, not something like Viotek, etc. Moreover, you are buying for watching movies, not editing videos. The LG might have better calibrated colours, so will look closer to natural ones, but don't know. Both have similar sRGB coverage, are 250 nits & contrast should be similar as well (both are IPS, so somewhere near 1000:1). So for watching movies both might end up looking similar IMO. For peace of mind, get 24" LG if you want.


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am saying you don't have to choose between lg & samsung for ips monitors as there is no samsung ips monitor for your usage scenario.





whitestar_999 said:


> Actually only LG is the expert in IPS panels, samsung is known for its VA panels & in mobile phones it is known for its amoled screens(there are no samsung TVs & phones with ips screen as far as I know).



You digressed on to the point that Samsung does not make any IPS display for phones hence just pointed out the fact. Had you specified for Monitors that would have ended the discussion there.


----------



## augustya (Apr 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> How does ancestor matter? Acer is a big reputed company, not something like Viotek, etc. Moreover, you are buying for watching movies, not editing videos. The LG might have better calibrated colours, so will look closer to natural ones, but don't know. Both have similar sRGB coverage, are 250 nits & contrast should be similar as well (both are IPS, so somewhere near 1000:1). So for watching movies both might end up looking similar IMO. For peace of mind, get 24" LG if you want.



Ok one more thing how and why did you zeroed in finally in suggesting the LG 24" that I suggested and not the 27" LG that I suggested or the 27" LG that you suggested ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

augustya said:


> So over the 27 inch which I suggested which is 27MP89HM-S  you are saying this 27” 27UK650 LG model the one which you suggested, would be a better option ? but this one is way too expensive around 30K


That 27" LG is expensive at 27k & not worth that money as well. Lowest price for it I see is 24k in paytm mall, 22k on amazon once. But Acer Nitro 27" seems better for lower cost :
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07VZ5TWVV/?coliid=I2EFCKL8ZGVMS3&colid=33YJTDVPO6E9Z&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

augustya said:


> Ok one more thing how and why did you zeroed in finally in suggesting the LG 24" that I suggested and not the 27" LG that I suggested or the 27" LG that you suggested ?


My internet is slow. Gave my reply for that 27" comment. Why buy that LG 27" 1080p at 27k when you can get LG 27" 4K for 30k or so?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2020)

Don't buy a 1080p monitor above 15k and do so only if has 100% DCI-P3 with HDR10 or is running at 300 Hz with VRR (this is irrelevant in your case)


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't buy a 1080p monitor above 15k and do so only if has 100% DCI-P3 with HDR10 or is running at 300 Hz with VRR (this is irrelevant in your case)



I could only find 1 1440p monitor under 20k, that Acer 32". List others, if you know any. 1080p 240Hz IPS is also rare. The Acer Nitro 27" 1080p has HDR10 but no mention of DCI-P3, just 99% sRGB coverage at 400nits.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I could only find 1 1440p monitor under 20k, that Acer 32". List others, if you know any. 1080p 240Hz IPS is also rare. The Acer Nitro 27" 1080p has HDR10 but no mention of DCI-P3, just 99% sRGB coverage at 400nits.


I meant expensive 1080p monitors would be professional designer grade probably and AOC CQ27G1, Acer V277U, VG270U are cheapest 1440p non-TN monitor I can find around $300.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I meant expensive 1080p monitors would be professional designer grade probably and AOC CQ27G1, Acer V277U, VG270U are cheapest 1440p non-TN monitor I can find around $300.


$?? Indian market models & pricing are different from their US/EU counterparts.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> $?? Indian market models & pricing are different from their US/EU counterparts.


+1

That is why I said most high end monitors here are gaming ones. I have seen professional grade monitors on sale in US, but India lacks options in these respects as usual because of lower demand compared to US.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I meant expensive 1080p monitors would be professional designer grade probably and AOC CQ27G1, Acer V277U, VG270U are cheapest 1440p non-TN monitor I can find around $300.


Acer VG271U is indeed available here & goes for about 25k on sales on amazon but I doubt 1440p would benefit OP much as most movies & videos are 1080p or 4K. So better he buys a cheap 24" (under 15k) or the 27" Acer VG270P (18-19k) for better quality IMO.


----------



## augustya (Apr 18, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Acer VG271U is indeed available here & goes for about 25k on sales on amazon but I doubt 1440p would benefit OP much as most movies & videos are 1080p or 4K. So better he buys a cheap 24" (under 15k) or the 27" Acer VG270P (18-19k) for better quality IMO.




Also the other problem is since I am gonna be using this external Monitor attaching to the iPad and the iPad does not support anything above 1080P in some cases 4K ( Though I am not really sure about this) even the YouTube APP on iPad only plays max 1080P so I am wondering what would I do buying a 1440P or a 4K Monitor when the source does not support it. Even Netflix on iPad does not have anything above 1080P ! So does Apple's own APP to Rent and Buy Movies they all only support 1080P resolution at the moment. So does it make any point? to buy a Monitor more than 1080P at the moment ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

augustya said:


> Also the other problem is since I am gonna be using this external Monitor attaching to the iPad and the iPad does not support anything above 1080P in some cases 4K ( Though I am not really sure about this) even the YouTube APP on iPad only plays max 1080P so I am wondering what would I do buying a 1440P or a 4K Monitor when the source does not support it. Even Netflix on iPad does not have anything above 1080P ! So does Apple's own APP to Rent and Buy Movies they all only support 1080P resolution at the moment. So does it make any point? to buy a Monitor more than 1080P at the moment ?


Youtube does not support more than 1080p resolution on apple devices because google uses VP9 codec for greater than 1080p resolution & this codec is not supported by Apple. The usual HEVC/h265 & h264 codecs are supported though. As for netflix again the max supported resolution is 1080p on apple mobile devices but it seems 2018 ipad pro models can play 4k videos when connected to a 4k monitor.


----------



## augustya (Apr 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> but it seems 2018 ipad pro models can play 4k videos when connected to a 4k monitor.



I have the 2018 iPad Pro, so yes iPad Pro can play 4K video on an external Monitors if you have a 4K content in your Device, But as far as any Streaming APP is concerned like Netflix, YouTube, (Apple's own ) TV APP in the iPad none of them offer content higher than 1080P. And to get your personal 4K content on the iPad first to stream it on a 4K Monitor is frankly madness, who is gonna do such a big exercise ? Unless I torrent 4K stuff on a PC or a MAC.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2020)

ACER NITRO VG 27 INCH FULL HD VG270 GAMING MONITOR


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2020)

augustya said:


> Also the other problem is since I am gonna be using this external Monitor attaching to the iPad and the iPad does not support anything above 1080P in some cases 4K ( Though I am not really sure about this) even the YouTube APP on iPad only plays max 1080P so I am wondering what would I do buying a 1440P or a 4K Monitor when the source does not support it. Even Netflix on iPad does not have anything above 1080P ! So does Apple's own APP to Rent and Buy Movies they all only support 1080P resolution at the moment. So does it make any point? to buy a Monitor more than 1080P at the moment ?


Not much idea about Apple products. Since you said earlier that it will be a secondary screen, 1080p will do just fine & easily fits your budget of 20k, even if you go for the 27" Acer VG270P. Or just save money & get the 24" Acer or LG.


----------



## augustya (Apr 18, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Not much idea about Apple products. Since you said earlier that it will be a secondary screen, 1080p will do just fine & easily fits your budget of 20k, even if you go for the 27" Acer VG270P. Or just save money & get the 24" Acer or LG.




But do you agree if I am not gonna find enough content above 1080P from the Streaming Websites there is no point buying a Monitor above 1080P ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2020)

augustya said:


> But do you agree if I am not gonna find enough content above 1080P from the Streaming Websites there is no point buying a Monitor above 1080P ?


4K is the future for video contents, everyone is shifting towards that. So in a few years almost all online content will have 4K, like 1080p is now & 8K will be the new emerging trend. But 1440p contents don't have a bright future other than youtube, that is why I said 1440p isn't that useful for you. I'm not sure if you can stream 4K content to a 4K monitor from iPad, but provided you can & you have good enough internet, 4K videos do look better than 1080p.

As I said earlier, a 4K TV at 25k literally is the best option for media consumption. I have a friend who wall mounted a TV in his bedroom on a shared flat, so it is possible to make space for it usually & that would be my top choice for media consumption as connecting iPad to monitor is not so convenient. I'm not sure if protected content from amazon prime, etc will work as it does not work for wireless cast (maybe just a restriction for wireless casting). 

Considering your requirements, a 24" monitor at 12k or so is enough IMO.


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> 4K is the future for video contents, everyone is shifting towards that. So in a few years almost all online content will have 4K, like 1080p is now & 8K will be the new emerging trend. But 1440p contents don't have a bright future other than youtube, that is why I said 1440p isn't that useful for you. I'm not sure if you can stream 4K content to a 4K monitor from iPad, but provided you can & you have good enough internet, 4K videos do look better than 1080p.
> 
> As I said earlier, a 4K TV at 25k literally is the best option for media consumption. I have a friend who wall mounted a TV in his bedroom on a shared flat, so it is possible to make space for it usually & that would be my top choice for media consumption as connecting iPad to monitor is not so convenient. I'm not sure if protected content from amazon prime, etc will work as it does not work for wireless cast (maybe just a restriction for wireless casting).
> 
> Considering your requirements, a 24" monitor at 12k or so is enough IMO.




So which would be the best place to buy this Online and offline I am in Mumbai ? Which also offers very good price ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

augustya said:


> So which would be the best place to buy this Online and offline I am in Mumbai ? Which also offers very good price ?


If in Mumbai then forget about buying anything electronics for next 1-2 months because of lockdown.


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If in Mumbai then forget about buying anything electronics for next 1-2 months because of lockdown.



So unless you have a Government of India 100% Inside Scoop we all are doing speculation and I have had enough of it, and I do not want to hear more of it. You are not the only one living in this Lock Down it is around 1.2 or 1.3 Billion so...enough said


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

augustya said:


> So unless you have a Government of India 100% Inside Scoop we all are doing speculation and I have had enough of it, and I do not want to hear more of it. You are not the only one living in this Lock Down it is around 1.2 or 1.3 Billion so...enough said


My friend is currently in Mumbai(~near to Mumbai Airport area) & as per him situation doesn't look good enough for delivery of non-essential items to start before May/June end.


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Considering your requirements, a 24" monitor at 12k or so is enough IMO.





augustya said:


> So which would be the best place to buy this Online and offline I am in Mumbai ? Which also offers very good price ?



Do Let me know if you know of an Online Place in India ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

augustya said:


> Do Let me know if you know of an Online Place in India ?


He has given some links in earlier posts:

*www.amazon.in/Acer-VG240Y-bmiix-FREESYNC-Technology/dp/B07CYJ47JB/
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07WLW8QWN/Do check this review Very good monitor but think before you buy

*www.amazon.in/Renewed-LG-Borderless-Monitor-Built/dp/B07LD79FZL/  not the renewed model but new condition product.


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> He has given some links in earlier posts:
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Acer-VG240Y-bmiix-FREESYNC-Technology/dp/B07CYJ47JB/
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07WLW8QWN/Do check this review Very good monitor but think before you buy
> ...



This is what happens when you jump into a middle of a discussion which someone is having with another person, and especially if you have not read what he has said. the result is total confusion.

i was asking him with respect to this model LG 24MP88HV : (24) Virtually Borderless IPS Monitor | LG India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Have you checked the links I posted, 3rd one is same model.





I also don't understand what's the point of asking about online places for buying in India before even lockdown is lifted, just knowing model no. should be enough for now. As of now there are no indications of any ecomm delivery of electronics happening before at least 3rd May & even after that it may take a few weeks/month for things to normalize.


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you checked the links I posted, 3rd one is same model.
> View attachment 18967
> 
> I also don't understand what's the point of asking about online places for buying in India before even lockdown is lifted, just knowing model no. should be enough for now. As of now there are no indications of any ecomm delivery of electronics happening before at least 3rd May & even after that it may take a few weeks/month for things to normalize.



I  dont understand !! Why do you wanna jump into every post that is made here especially when you do not have anything to add. Look I know you are managing the show here but can you please keep off for a while you are way to bugging, with your comments on Lockdown and all, Did I even ask you ? Did I even pay any heed to your inside information on this ?? It is my problem I will figure out when to buy, how to buy and where to buy ? Right now I was just asking for info and place where can i buy !! Do you know about my buying decision ? when I am gonna buy and blah...blah...For all you know I may just be keeping the information ready ! what do you know ? And what do you know I am thinking. So Please give some breathing space here and do not deluge this thread with your extremely extra intelligent comments on lockdown and all that. I can speak to Modi on that if I have to ? oK ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Cool down, I am not getting paid for "managing the show here" just so you know. I won't be bothering you again.


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cool down, I am not getting paid for "managing the show here" just so you know. I won't be bothering you again.



Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2020)

Old thread but 27LGUK850, has type c along with speakers, 2 usb 3.0 
Its a breeze to use with my MacBook Pro, just single cable for power delivery (slow), USB kb/mouse. Also has a 3.5 mm jack for audio but I don't use it as its quality isn't same as dac.
Its expensive though and I don't recommend anyone shell out that much for this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2020)

augustya said:


> Do Let me know if you know of an Online Place in India ?


Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot, vedant computers, onlyssd for PC parts at a good price. Obviously amazon/fk as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2020)

augustya said:


> This is what happens when you jump into a middle of a discussion which someone is having with another person, and especially if you have not read what he has said. the result is total confusion.
> 
> i was asking him with respect to this model LG 24MP88HV : (24) Virtually Borderless IPS Monitor | LG India


I did say it was being sold for under 14k in amazon once upon a time (now who's not reading everything), but I can't say if it will be available again for same price or not. As I said earlier, that is not a good value monitor for 15k or so. But since you don't want Acer & have 20k to spare, go for that one.

This is an open thread, anyone can comment. Monitor prices are actually good in amazon compared to other PC parts.


----------



## augustya (Apr 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I did say it was being sold for under 14k in amazon once upon a time (now who's not reading everything), but I can't say if it will be available again for same price or not. As I said earlier, that is not a good value monitor for 15k or so. But since you don't want Acer & have 20k to spare, go for that one.
> 
> This is an open thread, anyone can comment. Monitor prices are actually good in amazon compared to other PC parts.



Yeah I could have read what was posted earlier but someone had a constant deluge in this thread with his inside information on How Lockdown is going to extend and till when will it go on. So I would have missed it in the process. lol !!


----------



## augustya (May 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I did say it was being sold for under 14k in amazon once upon a time (now who's not reading everything), but I can't say if it will be available again for same price or not. As I said earlier, that is not a good value monitor for 15k or so. But since you don't want Acer & have 20k to spare, go for that one.



So because of the lockdown I have still not been able to buy anything, and in the mean time I am investigating further on what would be the best bang for my buck, and so I am investigating more models. recently I came across this model from DELL is 24” again an IPS Panel. What do you think about this ?

Dell UltraSharp 24 USB-C Monitor: U2419HC | Dell India

So between this and the LG which we discussed earlier,

LG 24MP88HV : (24) Virtually Borderless IPS Monitor | LG India

Which one do you think would be a better choice ? Just to begin with, I see the DELL monitor can be used in Portrait, Vertical Mode which the LG Model that I have listed does not, Also I do not think the DELL Monitor has inbuilt Speakers, I may be wrong though. I am not 100% sure. So what do you think ?  Between the two which one do you think looks better ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 4, 2020)

augustya said:


> So because of the lockdown I have still not been able to buy anything, and in the mean time I am investigating further on what would be the best bang for my buck, and so I am investigating more models. recently I came across this model from DELL is 24” again an IPS Panel. What do you think about this ?
> 
> Dell UltraSharp 24 USB-C Monitor: U2419HC | Dell India
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter much, none of them are worth 15k, get any of them as they are similar enough. There aren't good budget professional monitors here as I said earlier. 

Dell one doesn't have speakers, also what's its price?


----------



## augustya (May 4, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Doesn't matter much, none of them are worth 15k, get any of them as they are similar enough. There aren't good budget professional monitors here as I said earlier.
> 
> Dell one doesn't have speakers, also what's its price?



Dell is 14K and LG is also the same price. A couple of Plus points of Dell though are Adjustable Stand to your height preference. Monitor can be tilted swivel according to your need. The LG Monitor I have read the stand just is very instable. Though I am inclined towards LG Monitor the DELL Model also does not look bad hence was thinking.


----------

